# IHS September show moved to 04 September 2022



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Just uploaded on the IHS facebook in the last couple of hours that the September show has been moved forward a couple of weeks to 04 September 2022. No announcement yet on show location.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Venue for the show/s September and November released to IHS members.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

harry python said:


> Venue for the show/s September and November *released to IHS members*.


Well now its know by all and sundry... If they were trying to keep this under the radar in case the anties got wind of it the secret is out of the bag now 👍


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet it gets cancelled


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

ian14 said:


> Bet it gets cancelled


Richard Brook and his show organising team will have planned this meticulously with the involvement of the venue and also the local authority and advised them thoroughly of expected objections and the ACTUAL legal status. They have also held back announcement to strengthen the contract agreement between all parties. When Doncaster was cancelled my first thought was that the IHS would struggle to find another decent sized venue at short notice. However, since surfing the web and viewing available exhibition venues I changed my mind as many of these sites are, post pandemic pretty slack, struggling and have week upon week of vacant slots. However, many of these come at a high price probably way beyond the current IHS budget. That said, and if people are prepared to pay more to exhibit and attend shows there is still plenty more options where show can be held up and down the country.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

harry python said:


> Richard Brook and his show organising team will have planned this meticulously with the involvement of the venue and also the local authority and advised them thoroughly of expected objections and the ACTUAL legal status. They have also held back announcement to strengthen the contract agreement between all parties. When Doncaster was cancelled my first thought was that the IHS would struggle to find another decent sized venue at short notice. However, since surfing the web and viewing available exhibition venues I changed my mind as many of these sites are, post pandemic pretty slack, struggling and have week upon week of vacant slots. However, many of these come at a high price probably way beyond the current IHS budget. That said, and if people are prepared to pay more to exhibit and attend shows there is still plenty more options where show can be held up and down the country.


It appears from what you said that the IHS released details of the the location and date FOR ITS MEMBERS. You have then taken that and posted it on an open forum that we all know is monitored by groups against animal keeping to find out when planned events are taking place.
So well done for handing them the very information they need months ahead of the event, giving them ample time to scupper it!!


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

ian14 said:


> It appears from what you said that the IHS released details of the the location and date FOR ITS MEMBERS. You have then taken that and posted it on an open forum that we all know is monitored by groups against animal keeping to find out when planned events are taking place.
> So well done for handing them the very information they need months ahead of the event, giving them ample time to scupper it!!


The venue was in the full public domain on facebook 14 minutes after the news letter email was sent out to members.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> It appears from what you said that the IHS released details of the the location and date FOR ITS MEMBERS. You have then taken that and posted it on an open forum that we all know is monitored by groups against animal keeping to find out when planned events are taking place.
> *So well done for handing them the very information they need months ahead of the event, giving them ample time to scupper it!!*


That was exactly how I read the OP's post. That this was a private members meeting and not a public event. - With Harry announcing it on a public forum that you can bet your life on is monitored if not infiltrated by groups against keeping reptiles, he's given them all the information and time to try and get the event closed... Given the previous history and looking at the IHS website they appear to have done everything they could have to keep the location a secret. In fact it's still shown as TBA and the use of the three word GPS co-ordinates are used, presumably by contacting Richard direct for the details.

The IHS facebook page states



> In respect to the email going around, yes it is legit.
> Those on the member newsletter email list received the information of the new venue today.
> We will do a social media announcement tomorrow for everyone else, including adding it to the website and also Augusts newsletter.


So whilst they were planning of doing a social media announcement, initially this was an internal notification to its members via e-mail and newsletter. So the OP somewhat jumped the gun


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Malc said:


> That was exactly how I read the OP's post. That this was a private members meeting and not a public event. - With Harry announcing it on a public forum that you can bet your life on is monitored if not infiltrated by groups against keeping reptiles, he's given them all the information and time to try and get the event closed... Given the previous history and looking at the IHS website they appear to have done everything they could have to keep the location a secret. In fact it's still shown as TBA and the use of the three word GPS co-ordinates are used, presumably by contacting Richard direct for the details.
> 
> The IHS facebook page states
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged along with the multitude openly discussing the size of the car park and merits of the venue, cost of train fare, hotel prices, more or less car drive mileage and all else people were discussing with the IHS facebook op last night. Any hint of venue or its confirmation to IHS members was priced in to expect full disclosure of the firm indication of Manchester talked about at the June show.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

To be fair, I don't think Harry (and the plethora of other people) making public the venue 24 hours before it is made public knowledge will be the deciding factor as to whether the show goes ahead or not.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> To be fair, I don't think Harry (and the plethora of other people) making public the venue 24 hours before it is made public knowledge will be the deciding factor as to whether the show goes ahead or not.


Nor do I as the APA ( all 6 of them) have been barraging all known UK exhibition venues, 3000 sq metre plus, week in and week out since the Donny announcement with their views and claimed expert legal advice, in an attempt to avert further shows taking place.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> To be fair, I don't think Harry (and the plethora of other people) making public the venue 24 hours before it is made public knowledge will be the deciding factor as to whether the show goes ahead or not.


If you do some research about the ownership of the venue you might be inclined to come to the conclusion that the company has been cash strapped and in severe financial distress and probably at this moment in time highly delighted to take a booking from the IHS 4 times a year, in fact would probably be open to more than 4 a year.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if I can get a ticket for the match
Man Utd v Arsenal. Could be a good weekend if the result goes the right way.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

If you are unable to get a ticket maybe you can take in a match at Stockport, Oldham, Macclesfield or any of the other local lowly clubs instead. Will save you a few quid.


----------

